# Urban Meyer stepping down?



## erniesp (Dec 8, 2010)

Anybody hearing anything?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2010)

Rumor is flying around.  Supposedly twittered by someone who is well respected.


----------



## erniesp (Dec 8, 2010)

Urban Meyer is gone. Press conference at 5.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)

It appears that Oscar is quitting again.

Will he come back next week?

Will Nick Saban hold a press conference insisting that he is not leaving Bammer?

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5899478


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.gatorzone.com/


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2010)

espn.com says the athletic director announced it.  We'll see if they are right.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

ESPN radio just read Meyer's prepared statement.
Good luck to him in his retirement. He's earned it.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2010)

The least bit of adversity and he quits.  I guess when a once in a lifetime player is gone and can't carry you, it hits you hard.  You think he will become o-coordinator at Denver.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 8, 2010)

ESPN just read his retirement announcement.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh man...again??


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

Spurrier interested? Or did having to fill out an application last time get the best of him?


----------



## maker4life (Dec 8, 2010)

Guess that FSU whipping was more than he could take .


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you imagine if the job was offered to Malzahn and what he could do with the talent they have?


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

Supposedly it is health related again.  Wish him the best, but glad he's gone.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Can you imagine if the job was offered to Malzahn and what he could do with the talent they have?



Imagine what Addazio could do with it too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2010)

Just the job opening the Richt was waiting on..


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 8, 2010)

Urban is gone - stepping down.  There will sure be some entertaining chatter on the forums and writing in the blogs/newspapers now.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just the job opening the Richt was waiting on..



Can't beat them, join them..


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant say I will miss him.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just the job opening the Richt was waiting on..



Won't be Richt but we all know why he really left and who the next coach will be..


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

Do they pull another one out of Utah?


----------



## DDD (Dec 8, 2010)

I think Urban left when Tim did.

He rode the roller coaster and now he is getting off.

Can't say I blame him.  Being a HC in the SEC is tough... no matter if you are winning or losing.  

Gene Chizik is on top of the world right now, but I am sure stressed out as any coach that is at the bottom of the feeding trough.

I imagine it wears on you and at some point you just fold up the tent and the family and head out.

Would not surprise me for Richt to do the same if UGA has another down year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2010)

Fire Richt and hire Urban!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Won't be Richt but we all know why he really left and who the next coach will be..



Uhmmm. Please enlighten me as I guess I am the only one who hasn't a clue who the next coach will be.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)

I surmise that Rouster is suggesting Dan Mullen.


----------



## benellisbe (Dec 8, 2010)

Next bronco's head coach... Tebow/Meyer again...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

erniesp said:


> Anybody hearing anything?



Just saw this.  Jeez Louise.  How long before yall think he unretires?

If it is in fact his health, I hope he's ok and am praying for him.

But if it's what I think it is, and he such a weenie that he has to retire every time his team doesn't do what he wants it to do, college football is better off without him.

Florida fans have got to be sick of this.

Hey ACguy, did you predict this?


----------



## Tim L (Dec 8, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I surmise that Rouster is suggesting Dan Mullen.



No, alot bigger name than that; Mullen doesn't even begin to compare to the coach their bringing in if it's who their reporting on WURP.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel just terrible about it all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> No, alot bigger name than that; Mullen doesn't even begin to compare to the coach their bringing in if it's who their reporting on WURP.



and who would that be?


----------



## wareaglejim (Dec 8, 2010)

Urban's going to coach Brett Farve's high school team in Mississippi.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> No, alot bigger name than that; Mullen doesn't even begin to compare to the coach their bringing in if it's who their reporting on WURP.



LOL, let me guess!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2010)

heard on the radio that the hire would be somebody young, somebody in good shape and someone with strong recruiting ties to florida.


----------



## cannonj23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to see Mullen, Malzahn, or even Charlie Strong.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> heard on the radio that the hire would be somebody young, somebody in good shape and someone with strong recruiting ties to florida.



The "young" part would rule out Spurrier.

Also Lou Holth and George O'Leary.

Randy Shannon?

Jimmy Johnson?

Paul Johnson?


----------



## Horns (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder what all the recruits are thinking now? Florida better get someone quick or they may hit the trail.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 8, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Can you imagine if the job was offered to Malzahn and what he could do with the talent they have?



I thought it was clear on this website that UF's offense was not bad because of the play calling . 

The good news for UF fans is that Addazio is gone now  .  I think Mullen will be the first choice .


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2010)

Peterson from Boise State.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

Horns said:


> I wonder what all the recruits are thinking now? Florida better get someone quick or they may hit the trail.



Good bet on that one.  Wanna lay any odds on how many will jump the "UMS Gator"?


----------



## creekbender (Dec 8, 2010)

benellisbe said:


> Next bronco's head coach... Tebow/Meyer again...



thats what i'm thinking


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2010)

My guess is with the turmoil at Miami and UF, FSU will be loaded this year.    I look for South Florida to become a force also.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder if it is related to Cam Newton's academic record being leaked?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> we won before him and we'll win after him.



Won what exactly?  A bunch of SEC titles?  Color me not impressed.

Not saying uF isn't gonna go out and land a top name but lets call a spade a spade...


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow!!! 

    Can't say I will hate to see him go, if he stays retired.Pretty easy to be a coach in this conference when you got the best player in college football for three years. Bad season for florida and he quits?I would not like the decision if I were a Florida fan. Timing of it stinks. Maybe he has had enough. Time will tell.

  In the meantime, Florida better hire somebody quick as the recruiting season is really starting to unfold. Wonder who the new guy will be? A young guy with some success as a coordinator, or an established coach with a winning record?

   PS. Auburn is fixing to pony up bigtime to keep Malzahn in Auburn. Good luck finding the right guy!


----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ESPN radio just read Meyer's prepared statement.
> Good luck to him in his retirement. He's earned it.


I agree!!!


fairhope said:


> Can you imagine if the job was offered to Malzahn and what he could do with the talent they have?


not goin to happen, no way they would let someone AGAIN get OJT at Florida



fairhope said:


> Do they pull another one out of Utah?


wouldnt be a bad hire


South GA Dawg said:


> But if it's what I think it is, and he such a weenie that he has to retire every time his team doesn't do what he wants it to do, college football is better off without him.
> 
> Florida fans have got to be sick of this.


he was 9 and 4 in 07, and he didnt quit then.  Urban had some serious health issues last year and this year he tried changin his diet and exercise routine, and his COACHING style, he probably realized he couldnt coach to his own standards with this new style.  just my guess about a man who has been VERY successful in his short tenure at UF


cannonj23 said:


> I would love to see Mullen, Malzahn, or even Charlie Strong.





lbzdually said:


> Peterson from Boise State.


would be a great hire


Buck Nasty said:


> I wonder if it is related to Cam Newton's academic record being leaked?



nothing whats so ever to do with Cam Newton


----------



## 242outdoors (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 8, 2010)

242outdoors said:


>



Bwhahahaha


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 8, 2010)

LSUfreek is without equal! LOL


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 8, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> I wonder if it is related to Cam Newton's academic record being leaked?



I was thinking the same thing. I know UF had a down year but we will see if this comes back to bite them with the FBI being involved in all.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 8, 2010)

Na.  No way.  LOL

Dont let Chadair hear you talking like that..


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

Stacy why do you think Whittingham would be a bad hire?  I was kind of surprised that you said that.

I think you are spot on about Malzahn.  I see the blabbernet is filling up with rumors from ACguy types who think they have info that nobody else has, talking about Malzahn to Florida.

I think yall would be nuts to make that move.  The man is five years removed from being a highschool coach.  Is that really who Florida fans want being in charge of their program?

I mean I'll be honest, I wish yall would and that it would be a collosal failure.  LOL.  But Foley is smarter than that.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Dec 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> nothing whats so ever to do with Cam Newton



I was just throwing it out there because SOMEONE there leaked it out.


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 8, 2010)

242outdoors said:


>



Nicely done.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stacy why do you think Whittingham would be a bad hire?  I was kind of surprised that you said that.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I'll be honest, I wish yall would and that it would be a collosal failure.  LOL.  But Foley is smarter than that.



 I would have no problem with Whittingham. if i posted that I did, it was a HUGE mistake.

 my list would be:
Gruden
Kelly
Peterson
Whittingham


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Seeing a lot of blogs saying Mullen is just about a lock for the UF position. I'm not buying it yet.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 8, 2010)

Why is everyone so high on Gruden? There is a reason he hasn't coached in years.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Why is everyone so high on Gruden? There is a reason he hasn't coached in years.



Since he is on MNF he has gotten better.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Why is everyone so high on Gruden? There is a reason he hasn't coached in years.



I think the reason is that the right gig has not been thrown his way. I think he jumps all over this if offered.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2010)

riprap said:


> Since he is on MNF he has gotten better.



That and I hear he stays at the Holiday Inn Express


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think Dan Mullen would take it, he is building a program at MS. I think it might be Bob Stoops, coming back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> nothing whats so ever to do with Cam Newton


 
Hmmmm,,,,,,,,,,Lane Kiffen jumping ship before the NCAA jumps in comes to mind. Interesting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> I would have no problem with Whittingham. if i posted that I did, it was a HUGE mistake.
> 
> my list would be:
> Gruden
> ...



I don't think yall get Gruden or Kelly.

No Mullen fan huh?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2010)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> I don't think Dan Mullen would take it, he is building a program at MS.



That's like saying you'd like to hand build a sports car while getting paid half as much as the guy getting paid double...to DRIVE the sports car.


----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think yall get Gruden or Kelly.
> 
> No Mullen fan huh?



no on Mullen. and I heard last week where Foley had contacted Kelly last year when Urban quit the 1st time. But now I dont believe they get em with him gettin the ducks to the BCS championship game.

and Gruden wanted the job when UF hired Meyer!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 8, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> That's like saying you'd like to hand build a sports car while getting paid half as much as the guy getting paid double...to DRIVE the sports car.




Ok.......


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2010)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Ok.......



Glad you agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

chadair said:


> no on Mullen. and I heard last week where Foley had contacted Kelly last year when Urban quit the 1st time. But now I dont believe they get em with him gettin the ducks to the BCS championship game.
> 
> and Gruden wanted the job when UF hired Meyer!!



I have another Florida buddy that doesn't want Mullen.  Why is it that yall don't want him?  According ACPredictionguy, his leaving is the only reason yall weren't as good this year.

I don't think Gruden is leaving TV for college.  I might be wrong.  I really don't get all the Gruden love though.  

I like his fire and his work ethic but Gruden only had one really great year as a head coach.  Kind of weird to me how people make such a big deal out of him.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 8, 2010)

This actually makes me appreciate Richt more...........


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> me and stacey used to complain to each other when Mullen was there about his play calling. he had his issues with play calling (especially in the redzone) Now a WHOLE lot of that wasn't seen or talked about because he had 2 of the best players in college football with Tebow and Harvin. maybe we were too critical though...



Yall are my boys but I think all Florida fans got really, really spoiled.

There is just no way to overestimate the effect of losing players like Tebow and Harvin.  People love to use the Adazzio excuse and I'm not saying that he is an offensive mastermind.  But it really didn't matter who yall had calling the playes, the issue was losing Tebow.

I know yall will kill me for this but Meyer realized this even if most of the Florida fans didn't.  Things just wren't gonna be the same without Tebow.  I personally believe that that's why he retired last year but he was talked into coming back.

He saw just how not the same it was and as soon as the season ended, he retired again.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> serious question? you'd rather have a guy that was there for a long period of time like richt than a guy that may blow in and only stay 6 years but win 2 national championships? Was wondering that today....



Look what CMR did to keep the team together after the 1 and 3 start! Now that I have thought about it he should be the SEC coach of the year!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> serious question? you'd rather have a guy that was there for a long period of time like richt than a guy that may blow in and only stay 6 years but win 2 national championships? Was wondering that today....



I won't speak for the man but I'm guessing he meant that he'd rather have Richt and whatever problems come with that than "I'm retiring to spend time with my family...wait...no I'm taking a leave of abscence...nevermind.  What?  The season is over?  We went 7-5?  Yeah, I'm gonna spend time with my family."

Things are far from perfect under Richt but you admitted yourself that you were sick of stop and start nonsense of Urban Favre.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> oh i am sick of it.......but ill go through for the 2 titles....



So do you still think I'm crazy when I say that yall aint gonna stay on top?  I don't care what guys like AC and sandhill think, those guys are so far off the deep end that it's really pitiful.  But you and Stacy have gotta feel like yall aren't as unstoppable as maybe you thought.

Things have changed a whole lot in just a few months.  

Also, it wasn't long ago that yall would defend anything that Meyer did or said.  I remember some of my Gator buddies getting a bit ticked with me around here when I criticized Meyer the last time he did this.  Do yall still feel that way?  Was i full of crap?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


>





While it's not surprising this person graduated from UF, how she got elected is another mind bogling story!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> While it's not surprising this person graduated from UF, how she got elected is another mind bogling story!



"go gaytah".


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2010)

I think UF has got to go after Mullen first.  He knows how to recruit in the SEC and obviously proved he can coach a team. IMO, he would be crazy not to go if offered.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I think UF has got to go after Mullen first.  He knows how to recruit in the SEC and obviously proved he can coach a team. IMO, he would be crazy not to go if offered.




i'm sure he is high on the list, but i have heard of a bunch of folks who don't want him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i think you are mistaking my thoughts now. i did and would defend meyer then. He was our coach, and one of the best of all times. Why wouldnt I? Anyway. We went through the same thing, when Spurrier left, every dog in the state kept saying, "uf is done...........the run is over....". And we had a couple years of growing pains, and then we got back to dominating. '
> 
> I trust that Jeremy Foley (one of the best AD's in the country) will make the right decision and do it in a timely manner.



Really?  Hmm.  Ok.  So why do UGA fans catch so much grief when they  do the same thing with Richt?

If it's just wins, then what exactly are you saying?  As long as a guy makes yall look good, then he can do and say whatever and you will defend him?  I don't think that's what you're saying is it?

I mean I know the gator lunatic fringe on this board feels that way but I don't put you in the same category with them.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 9, 2010)

The guy on WPPI just said the job had just offered to coach Ralph Jarrell; looks like they scooped ESPN.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2010)

Rouster said:


> The guy on WPPI just said the job had just offered to coach Ralph Jarrell; looks like they scooped ESPN.



really?  i had heard it was gonna be lane kiffen.


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i'm sure he is high on the list, but i have heard of a bunch of folks who don't want him.



me included!! but if that is who Jeremy gets, then I'm a Mullen fan


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> me included!! but if that is who Jeremy gets, then I'm a Mullen fan



How come Stacy?


----------



## Hairtrigger (Dec 9, 2010)

benellisbe said:


> Next bronco's head coach... Tebow/Meyer again...




Read an article today where they were speculating about that...


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> thats my list jerk.  actually i didnt have Kelly on mine.
> 
> he's not on many lists but i like edsall too.


get off my list and make up yer own!!


South GA Dawg said:


> I have another Florida buddy that doesn't want Mullen.  Why is it that yall don't want him?  According ACPredictionguy, his leaving is the only reason yall weren't as good this year.
> 
> I don't think Gruden is leaving TV for college.  I might be wrong.  I really don't get all the Gruden love though.
> 
> I like his fire and his work ethic but Gruden only had one really great year as a head coach.  Kind of weird to me how people make such a big deal out of him.


Brad, a good work ethic and fire go a long ways in college ball, thats exactly why people want to see Gruden in college football


Gatorb said:


> me and stacey used to complain to each other when Mullen was there about his play calling. he had his issues with play calling (especially in the redzone) Now a WHOLE lot of that wasn't seen or talked about because he had 2 of the best players in college football with Tebow and Harvin. maybe we were too critical though...


after the last two years, we look pretty stupid now 


South GA Dawg said:


> Yall are my boys but I think all Florida fans got really, really spoiled.
> 
> There is just no way to overestimate the effect of losing players like Tebow and Harvin.  People love to use the Adazzio excuse and I'm not saying that he is an offensive mastermind.  But it really didn't matter who yall had calling the playes, the issue was losing Tebow.
> 
> ...


Urban was successful before Tebow and Harvin, check is record at Bowling Green and he is the one who put Utah on the map.
Addazio's offensive scheme is what cost UF games this year. they scored 6 freakin points against MSU!! 6, 7 against an ACC defense, and offensively put up 0 points against USCe. I understand losing great players, but 13 points in 3 games, and you cant see where the OC is too blame????


South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  Hmm.  Ok.  So why do UGA fans catch so much grief when they  do the same thing with Richt?
> 
> If it's just wins, then what exactly are you saying?  As long as a guy makes yall look good, then he can do and say whatever and you will defend him?  I don't think that's what you're saying is it?
> 
> I mean I know the gator lunatic fringe on this board feels that way but I don't put you in the same category with them.


we defended Urban last year because of health reasons. this year he tried a new style of coaching that didnt work for him. since Urban has arrived, I believe UF has lead the SEC in graduating players, he is 3rd in having first round draft choices behind OSU and USC. he won 2 national titles, and now yall want us to throw em under the bus???

 I wish Urban Meyer all the luck in the world, and I appreciate everything he has done to make UF one of the top 5 programs in college football!!!


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> How come Stacy?



I wouldnt be too terribly disapponited. But UF is probably in the top 3 in jobs for college football. would you say that Mullen is in the top 3 in head coaches??

I just believe there is several coaches that are way better and have proved them selves more then 1 year


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> I wouldnt be too terribly disapponited. But UF is probably in the top 3 in jobs for college football. would you say that Mullen is in the top 3 in head coaches??
> 
> I just believe there is several coaches that are way better and have proved them selves more then 1 year



That makes sense.  No I wouldn't call Mullen top 3.  Just seems to make sense for a lot of reasons.

Yall wouldn't have to change your system and go through an almost definite year or two of "transition."  

Also, some of yall's players already know Mullen and he knows Florida.  That's worth something.

The UF lunatic fringe, not you or gatorb, acts as if Adazzio is the source of all UF's problems.  If that's their argument, what they are also saying is that Mullen was a HUGE part of UF's success.  The poo pooin of the effect of Tebow leaving just underscores their indirect endorsement of Mullen.  Just sayin.


Florida may indeed be one of the top three jobs.  But are the top three coaches available?  I guess it all depends on who you think the top three coaches are.  Saban is obviously up there and he aint coming.  I know some will say that it's all over for Mack Brown after just one bad year but I don't blieve it.  I don't think he's coming to Florida either.  Do you really want Stoops.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 9, 2010)

Found a new website you Gator fans might want to pass on to Foley....


www.hireronzook.com


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> get off my list and make up yer own!!
> 
> Brad, a good work ethic and fire go a long ways in college ball, thats exactly why people want to see Gruden in college football
> 
> ...


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That makes sense.  No I wouldn't call Mullen top 3.  Just seems to make sense for a lot of reasons.
> 
> Yall wouldn't have to change your system and go through an almost definite year or two of "transition."
> 
> ...


Alabama would be in the top 3. Kelly would be the 1st available on my list and Peterson would be up there! Whittingham is running the sam offense and has kept Utah winning since Urban left.


fatboy84 said:


> Found a new website you Gator fans might want to pass on to Foley....
> 
> 
> www.hireronzook.com



go away!! been there done that. and the UGA faithful dont want to see the Zooker back, he was 2 outta 3 against em!!


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I understand but is that why yall defend him slinging a fit and calling a reporter a "bad guy" just for quoting a player.  That player was right BTW.  Yall would have killed any other team's coach for that.
> 
> Is that why yall defend him basically telling Shane Matthews that if he can't be as complimentary as Meyer wants, then he is barred from the program?
> 
> I know he's a jam up coach.  But man he's got a God complex.  I don't see how stuff like that can be defended even if he does win a lot.


I had no problem with Meyer tellin a reporter off. I had no problems when Donnan did it to Lorne. I had no problems with the Oklahoma State coachin ("I'm a man") tellin that reporter off. as far as Shane Matthews, I dont recall what he said, so I cant respond, but even if it was bad on Urbans part, I personaly dont think only two examples such as this would be considered a 'God complex".
But we defend him for the reasons I listed in previous post


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2010)

Stacy, what about Stoops like Brad asked about just a few post ago?


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> go away!! been there done that. and the UGA faithful dont want to see the Zooker back, he was 2 outta 3 against em!!


----------



## Hogtown (Dec 9, 2010)

Mullen may be a good coach, but he will not excite the fan, and more importantly, the recruits.  We need a coach that fires up the recruits. Peterson is known from Maine to California.  Mullen is known from Memphis to Two Egg.


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Stacy, what about Stoops like Brad asked about just a few post ago?



nope. dont wanna em. he had his chance before the Zook debacle. and Stoops seems to struggle in the big game. I remember the 1st year UF made it to the NC game against Nebraska, it was the worst feeling ever for me after a football game, no way I wanna go threw that again!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> I had no problem with Meyer tellin a reporter off. I had no problems when Donnan did it to Lorne. I had no problems with the Oklahoma State coachin ("I'm a man") tellin that reporter off. as far as Shane Matthews, I dont recall what he said, so I cant respond, but even if it was bad on Urbans part, I personaly dont think only two examples such as this would be considered a 'God complex".
> But we defend him for the reasons I listed in previous post



Well the God complex is a double edged sword.  Does it make him unlikeable and seem like a jerk?  Oh yeah.

But I also think that's what makes him a good coach.  He's tyrranical and wants to control EVERYTHING that everybody around him does.  That's part of the reason for his success.  Same deal with Saban and a nearly endless list of coaches.

I can't fathom that kind of single mindedness.  I can't imagine having that all consuming need to for control, the 24/7 focus, and tireless drive to run the show and prove to everyone how great you are.  I can't imagine it.  It blows my mind how anybody can even want to be that wrapped up in something.

But that's why he's won.  And my laid back, it's all gonna work out personality is the reason I spent the day fooling with metal, and will never be rich.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2010)

Hogtown said:


> Mullen may be a good coach, but he will not excite the fan, and more importantly, the recruits.  We need a coach that fires up the recruits. Peterson is known from Maine to California.  Mullen is known from Memphis to Two Egg.



Dang....I actually know where Two Egg is .


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well the God complex is a double edged sword.  Does it make him unlikeable and seem like a jerk?  Oh yeah.
> 
> But I also think that's what makes him a good coach.  He's tyrranical and wants to control EVERYTHING that everybody around him does.  That's part of the reason for his success.  Same deal with Saban and a nearly endless list of coaches.
> 
> ...



Well said!! thats exactly why I am financially embarrassed as well


----------

